# Any recommended Standard Poodle breeders in or near WI?



## im.speechliss (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm not finding anything online I trust.  And I really wouldnt feel safe without an endorsement from the wonderful, knowledgeable poodle lovers on Poodle Forum. This for future reference. Thanks so much!! I s!

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

You've got some lovely breeders in your state! 

https://standardpoodles.org/standardpoodle/breedersinwisconsin.html


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

For all these questions about finding reputable poodle breeders, the first resource to try is Poodle Club of America. They have a map of the USA you can click on to locate the clubs in each state. Here is the address of that page:


https://www.poodleclubofamerica.org/all-about-poodles/find-a-club


Almost every club has a web site and there are contacts listed for each club on the Poodle Club of America site.


I did check the site for the Milwaukee Poodle Club - their web site is no more. No one seems to be taking care of their facebook page either. Sadly, this happens to organizations - it's hard to get people to volunteer their time to maintain web pages and facebook pages. It appears that the Milwaukee club has fallen on hard times.


----------



## im.speechliss (Jul 4, 2017)

Yes, I did check the site for the Milwaukee Poodle Club - and it's frustrating. As you said, "Their web site is no more, and no one seems to be taking care of their facebook page either. Sadly, this happens to organizations - it's hard to get people to volunteer their time to maintain web pages and facebook pages". It's difficult for Milwaukee (which I live just outside of, in Mequon), to find a responsible breeder. And I love standard poodles. 



Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## im.speechliss (Jul 4, 2017)

Wow, thanks so much!! I didn't know we had any!! 


zooeysmom said:


> You've got some lovely breeders in your state!
> 
> https://standardpoodles.org/standardpoodle/breedersinwisconsin.html


Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Gladystar was on my list but they had no near term litter plans at the time. I was interested because they had dogs that participate in agility.

Gladystar Poodles, Standard Poodle Breeder Wisconsin


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

With such a nice lead time and a flexible distance for travel, you should be able to get a fantastic puppy. I was looking at the PCA site, which lead me to lakeridgestandardpoodles.com in Wisconsin. I don’t believe anyone on PF has one of her dogs, but I was smitten.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Mfmst said:


> With such a nice lead time and a flexible distance for travel, you should be able to get a fantastic puppy. I was looking at the PCA site, which lead me to lakeridgestandardpoodles.com in Wisconsin. I don’t believe anyone on PF has one of her dogs, but I was smitten.


Lakeridge is in Washington. I have seen their dogs at shows--gorgeous!


----------



## kjgendreau (Oct 20, 2015)

I'm in Minnesota but I know a few breeders in Wisconsin. 

John Pittmann at Gladystar, Sally Flunker at Moonlight, and Jaci Bowman at Oakwind. I do not know their litter plans for the foreseeable future but they are worth checking out.

Thanks

Kirsten


----------

